# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  tiếng viêt win xp sp3

## duythangtmv

mình muốn cài tiếng việt cho winxp sp3 liệu có cài được ko các bạn chỉ hộ mình với cám ơn nhiều

----------


## huynq.231

này cậu xp3 của cậu bản quyền k0 vậy!
nếu k0 bẩn quyền thì phải có ít nhất làm một đĩa cài win chuẩn của cậu thì tôi có thể giúp dc đấy{nhưng phải là đĩa win xp3 mà bạn đã cài thì mới dc chứ làm với bản ghos thì tui làm n0 thành công đâu!

----------


## sealdangerous

*vào khoảng tháng 4 microsoft giới thiệu phiên bản windows xp với giao diện tiếng việt được việt hoá một phần.mọi người có thể download bản lip về và cập nhật cho phiên bản xp sp2 nhưng tiếc là nó chỉ cài được cho phiên bản windows có bản quyền với những phiên bản có số cd key bị liệt vào danh sách đen thì đừng mơ mà cài được bắt chấp việc bạn là người việt muốn được sử dụng bản tiếng việt.với bản thân tôi hay một số người tiền dành cho việc online đã phải dành dụm tiết kiệm rồi chứ tiền đâu mà để bỏ tiền ra mua xp bản quyền hàng trăm $$$ nhưng trong lòng vẫn luôn mong muốn được nhìn thấy tận mặt “con thằng tây lai ta” xem nó như thế nào.do vậy trước khi được tiếp xúc với giao diện tiếng việt của xp có lẽ câu mà bạn có thể rất ghét là “hành động đảo ngược lại”sao mà câu nói tiếng việt gì mà ngang phè phè vậy.tuy nhiên bạn vẫn có thể cài bản lip với windows xp không có bản quyền theo hướng dẫn sau:
đầu tiên tải bản lip ở trang chủ của microsoft tại địa chỉ sau:
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...60/lipsetup.msi

sau khi đã tải về xong thì công việc cài đặt có thể bắt đầu.
trước tiên cần phải thay đổi cd key vì khi key của bạn thuộc danh sách đen thì không thể cài được.thông thường khi bạn cài windows xp ***** thì đã được activate sẵn rồi do vậy bạn cần phải activate lại.để xuất hiện hộp thoại activate windows có thể làm theo 2 cách sau đây:
+ chọn start > run chọn regedit sau đó tìm đến khóa sau hkey_local_machine\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\wpaevents.bạn nhìn sau khung bên phai thấy mục oobetimer bạn hãy sửa đổi click phải chon modify và sửa chữa bất kỳ mục đích là để activate lại.sau đó thoát khỏi regedit chọn 

start > run gõ vào %systemroot%\system32\oobe\msoobe.exe /a 

+ nếu bạn ngại phải gõ thì tôi cung cấp luôn cho công cụ để làm xuất hiện hộp thoại activate windows bạn có thể tải ở đây:

http://rapidshare.de/files/1750736/updatesofts.zip.html

sau khi tải về bạn chạy file xppid.exe để activate
khi hộp thoại trên đã xuất hiện bạn lựa chọn “yes,i want to telephone a customer service representative to activate windows”. như hình sau:



tiếp theo chon next.sẽ đưa bạn đến một hộp thoại khác.bạn hãy lựa chọn button change product key.



hộp thoại change product key xuất hiện bạn điền số cd key sau vào (nhớ phải điền đúng nhé).sau đó chọn button update.



sau khi đã update xong bạn có thê tắt hộp thoại trên và bắt đầu cài đặt.
công việc cài đặt chỉ cần nhấp chuột vào file lipsetup.msi và cài đặt.
chú ý:trong qúa trình cài đặt có thể đòi hỏi đĩa cd 






xong khi đã hoàn tất việc cài đặt và bạn khởi động lại và giao diên ngôn ngữ tiếng việt đã thành công.*

----------


## haibang510

*bản lip ở trang chủ của microsoft bị del rồi bố già ơi.*

----------


## vanthinh1088

này ông kia tui ông thử chưa vậy mà nói sau lưng tôi thế không thấy tui pảo là tôi thử mọi chác rùi sao hả ! tui có thể làm cho bản quyền nhưng cũng k0 thể cài tiếng việt cho nó đó thíc thì bảo tui tui chỉ cho nhưng thế nào thì cũng k0 cài dc tiếng việt đâu nghe rõ chưa!
k0 rỗng hahahahahahaha ngốc thiệt đó cái đó chỉ rành để crack cho nó k0 báo 30 ngày thôi còn phải tìm hiể thêm nha hik!
tôi chỉ có thể làm cho bản quyền thôi n0 phải crack một tị nào nhưng vẫn kich hoạt dc bản quyền! chịu n0 tiếng việt dc ai có thể pm nha : yahoo: cuweb_boy đó có ai mún hỏi cack làm bản quyền thì pm nói liền n0 nói công cộng đâu mượt! ok
---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
chỉ la *activate n0 thể cài lip dc đâu!*

----------


## hathuan

lên mạng search bản lip khác. theo mình nếu là dân it thì đừng chuyển window sang tiếng việt làm gì.

----------


## viettopcare10

[/flv]



> lên mạng search bản lip khác. theo mình nếu là dân it thì đừng chuyển window sang tiếng việt làm gì.


 cậu nói hay nhỉ chỉ cần tìm bản lip khác hả cho cậu biết nha khi mình cho winxp của mình thành bản quyền thì cũng được tải phần mềm chính hãng đấy ấy mà còn chẳng dc chả hỉu nó ra làm sao kả nản lắm rùi nhưng mình thì k0 cần chuyển nhưng ức lắm rõ là bản quyền mà huhuhuhu!

----------


## lamchuong95

@linh39: cha này nói năng chả nể ai nhỉ, mún làm cơ bự đây mà, kaka, đả biết viết được tiếng việt có dấu thì cho xin thêm vài dấu chấm dấu phẩy để đủ bộ đi. còn nói về phần cài tv thì mình nghỉ nênchỉ dành cho con nít, mà mới biết đọc tv ý. lớn đầu to đùng đùng oài mà mấy chữ đơn giãn thế mà không biết sao???

----------


## nguyencuong880

*cứu cánh đây!!!*

không cần phải phức tạp như bác tuanthiem_vn2812 nói đâu, bạn nào cần active win xp nhanh thì liên hệ cho tớ: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>, tớ gửi cho tập tin active dạng registry chỉ cần nhấp đôi-> yes 
-> ok là xong. bác nào còn nghi ngờ[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] thì cứ thử, còn không muốn làm gì tui cũng:boxing:. bảo đảm thành công 100%.:lick:

----------

